# Shop Apron or vest



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

I am tired or ruining my shirts and pants with glue.

Suggestions on shop aprons? I am not finding that many styles online and none are speaking to me.

Thanks,
T


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Same here … I have never found one that is all-purpose (for me).

I have a leather apron that I wear when I am working at the tablesaw. Should a kickback happen, it would afford a little more protection for the old gut.

When I am doing other stuff, I have a Bucket Boss canvas apron that has convenient pockets.

When I am gluing, I have a bin of rags (old t-shirts, socks, tools, etc.) that I use to wipe my hands and keep up with the glue mess. I throw the used rags in a cat litter bucket that is about half full of water so the glue doesn't get completely dry, then when SWMBO isn't looking, I toss them in the washing machine. She thinks it is neat that I am learning to wash my own clothes!


----------



## Illinoiswoodworker (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been trying to do without either but I'm growing tired of looking for my pencil or ruler.

I'm leaning toward an apron but haven't decided on which one….......


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of aprons - the kind sold to woodworkers.

My opinion is, for me, they have too many open pockets
and are too short. The pockets get full of shavings,
dust and random things. For a carpenter on ladders
an apron with a lot of pockets is good and it
looks way dorky compared to wearing a fancy set of 
pro carpenter bags.

A table saw shoots dust at the front of your legs. Over
time this dust will discolor your pants and cut the
fibers up. It can ruin shirts too but of course work 
shirts are cheaper to replace. Good dust collection helps.

I seldom carry many tools in an apron and I routinely
remove them because they can spill out and get damaged
if I forget and lean over too far. The also make the 
apron heavy.

What I do carry in an apron: pencils, screws, sometimes
a pocket driver, sometimes a small cabinetmaker's hammer
or mallet, driver tips I am switching out, screwdrivers
and various squares.

Most of the time in my shop however the only thing
I have in an apron pocket is a pencil and sometimes
a 25' x 1" tape measure.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's my 2¢.










I can't sew. It does help to have someone that can work a sewing machine in the family.










store bought suspenders from the hardware store. easier on the back of the neck.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

To be honest I use a cooking iron that I got from one of the AMC (appalachian Mountain Club) huts a while ago. Serves its purpose despite not being 1000 dollars. It is too short to cover pants though, so I have a pair of old sweatpants that I don over whatever I am wearing into the shop (usually jeans). It affords another layer of protection, and protects my jeans from sawdust/glue.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

I usually wear my bib overalls, in the summer I wear painters bibs plenty of pockets hammer loops the heavy duck bibs keep you warm in the cold shop and keeps your cloths clean. the light wieght painters bibs keep you cool in the summer they both snap up the inseam for easy removal keeps the mess in the shop.


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm just a hobbyist, but I find the denim Rockler apron works well. Stays in place due to crossback straps.
Not heavy and I do not overheat in it.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10257&site=ROCKLER


----------



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

Darrell, I've got three of your albums.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought the Wood Whisperer apron a while back and I like it lot better than the Duluth one that I wore out. He has a sale every Thanksgiving and that is when I got it at 20% discount I think.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

For sitting at a bench, a "jeweler's apron" is the answer for me.

A "jeweler's apron" is simply a piece of cloth (I use an old towel) in which one end is attached to the underside of the bench where you sit and the other end is pulled (draped) over your legs and lap up to your chest. this type of apron is quick to pull over you when you sit down, catches small parts that fall out of your fingers and roll off the bench while you are working, and keeps dirt, shavings, and paint off your shirt and pants. It pretty much ends the constant search for small parts that have dropped to the floor.

Planeman


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have had numerous shop aprons and the one I personally like the most is the Duluth Trading Co shop apron.
It was stiff when i first got it …but after my wife put it in the washing machine just one time it was much more comfortable and not stiff as when new. I would buy this shop apron again without question… One change I made was having the suspender clips removed and replaced them with the 2" plastic snap clips.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have tried wearing one but don't normally stick with it. I hate something pulling on my neck. I do destroy alt of shirts and pants… LOL I might have to do some more research on one.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Devann's is a good one for machine woodworking… long,
not too many gaping pockets, and the weight doesn't
hang around the back of his neck.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I use only hide glue and my shirts and pants come clean in the wash.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.blaklader.com/us/

Blaklader is held in high regard, although I don't have a vest yet, I was 
considering purchasing one as it seems to keep things more organized.


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

check an Ace Hardware if you have one nearby. Has top full pocket across with pencil holder and half pocket on the long apron. Works good for me and I can clip my remote on the strap.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I like to wear those "cargo pants" for work, and when a pair get torn, or too grungy for work, I designate that pair be my "Shop pants". Anytime I'm gonna work in the shop I put 'em on and just wipe whatever paint or glue is on my hands on my pants. Wash 'em with the dog blankets so nothing comes off on our "regular" clothes. 

I do hafta be careful because once or twice I've wiped glue on my shirt because I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

we haven't heard for a while from Pete Wadey. He's an LJ who makes a fantastic apron. You can check them out here:










Choice of colors is nice.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I like lab coats, available at hospital supply houses. Light weight and cool in summer. You can even put your name on it. drpdrp wd(wood doctor)


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I like my one from lee valley.


----------

